# Noosa River 20th July



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I went out for my first paddle and fish in my new prowler 15 yesterday. I launched aroung 10.45 Tewantain Harbour and starting paddling for about 50 meters just to get the hang of it and than started to troll my brand new sx-48 and about 5 mins later BANG i caught something, i thought it was a snag but than wahen i started reeling it in i could tell it was'nt. As this was my first fish in my new yak with my new rod and all my new gear i was pretty exited, so i reeled it in and got my net out than tryed to pull it into my net but the treble got hooked on the outside of the net so i fiddled around trying to get the treble out and the fish got away. ( As im new to fishing i had no idea what kind of fish it was, but it had blue fins and was silver and it was about 30 cms, Any idea what kid of fish?). So i paddle back to shore and got my composure back together and got a little more organised this time). Than i went of trolling with my now scratched sx-48  and went past the sound bridge and i came to a split in the river and i took the right and kept on paddling and than got another hook up  , this time it was a small bream (only bout 10 cms, but atleast i was catching fish), so i let it go. Than keft on paddling around this little island than back the way i came and hooked up another fish, this time it was a flathead ( probebly about 30 cms) and let it go. Than paddled all the way back to where i started (It was 4.30 pm now).

So it was a very big day launching at 10.45 am and getting back at 4.30 pm ( i did stop like 5 times at little beaches along the way to grab a bight to eat). I talked to a couple of other fishos who had also been out when i was just getting back they said they did'nt catch a thing, so i spose the fishing was pretty bad that day). I absoulutley loved the prowler, it held up great in the testing conditions and the rudder was a big help. I had a great time and i can now officially say i am hooked and am going out all day again 2morrow  .


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations BJT. Certainly can't complain about catching fish first time out.

Can't help with the fish id, maybe some of the locals can help. Don't worry about scratches in the lure - its just added character and won't affect its catch rate.

Also a long session for your first. Guess you'll be a little stiff (muscles lads, muscles) tomorrow. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Peril- Yes very stiff indeed, i got blisters on my toes aswell so i think better get some of those aqua boots you guys wear.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day BJT,   

Bloody well done mate.  

Congrats on the lovely new yak. she looks a beauty!

Also congrats on the fish. Thats an outstanding effort. First yak - new to fishing.- Caught 3 fish - all in the noosa River. - never an easy place to catch fish anymore. It just doesn't get much better than that. 

BTW great report and piccies too mate.   Keep em coming.

just a hint - try paddling real slooooow when trolling those little SXs. Just fast enough so that they are only just starting to work. :wink:

good luck tomorrow mate.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

BJT, onya buddy, your first yak caught fish. (First of many I think). Glad to hear you are happy with your boat and had a good time. You will be out wide getting in the Spaniards in no time I think.

Catch ya Scott

PS, love the yak she is a dead ringer for Katana minus the scratches. What a sexy sexy beast.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great stuff BJT, top first up result and a great post! Bet you can`t wait till tomorrow. The best thing for sore paddling muscles is another paddle. Trust me and good luck. Steve.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Well done BJT.

Sounds like you had a fun day on the water. I hope to fish those waters some time this summer, see if I can find some of those mangrove jacks.

Love the pic of the yak on the car. 

Chris


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

BJT, did you mystery fish look anything like this? If so it was a bluefin trevally.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys 

Scott- nah, it was only i tiny bit blue on the end of it's bottom fins and the rest if it was silver. :?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

BJT

Congratulations on the maiden trip, sounds like a good learning experience; and the best part of yakking every trip is as enjoyable as the first without the hiccups


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one mate, great result for you new girl's maiden voyage. The P15 sure looks like a great fishing platform, great colour too. 
One thing I have learnt with nets is, you have to get the fish to come to the net, not take the net to the fish as this will often spook them and make them try to get away. put the net gently in the water so it's the end if a few inches under the surface and gently guide the fish over the lip the hoist her aboard. My first guess with the first fish would be some kind of trevally too, but hard to say what species without a photo.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Good work on your maiden voyage. The other blokes didnt catch anything but you did! Looking forward to some more reports.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

good effort...... its a learning curve using the yak and after a while the blisters and aches will go.......but the smile never leaves.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

It is really good to read ya post on first paddle and first fish. I remember your previous posts where you were asking about yaks and carrying yaks and about fishing gear. Now, you have done it!

So, well done!! Absolutely awesome effort.

What really impressed me was that you caught several fish on lures and were able to release them, despite having little, if any, previous experience [have you had any previous fishing experience?]. Dehooking fish from trebles can prove very difficult at times, for me anyway, so I reckon you are to be congratulated on your efforts.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Troppo- Yeh i have fished befor but only a couple of times before. On that trip i probebly caught the most fish i have ever caught before in one day and it was my first fish on a lure, so that was pretty exiting.

I did'nt get to go out again today because of the bad weather, i got the yak on the roof and everything ready to go and than had a look outside and it was just starting to rain and the sky did'nt look to good, but there's always 2morrow  .


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

How did you go fitting the removable racks to the 3 door Lanos. Any dramas?


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

Great effort mate!!! I better hurry up and get my yak!!


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Shayned- Nah mate, it held up perfect. We did'nt go over 60 miles though and did hear a humming noise, but i was'nt to botherd about that.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats BJT, a crackin' lookin yak you've got there (see how they look with a little rinse now and then Scott? It gets the old sausage roll pieces off the deck :wink. Well done on the fish, too mate, no doubt there's plenty of adventure's to come.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry to hijack the thread again, what type of rack did you settle on?


----------



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

sounds like the noosa is a nice lil place to fish. Congrats...

My family and another family are hiring a few house boats on the river over easter next year... maybe i might be able to hook up on some good stuff.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Shayned- No worries, the brand is called Super Works and it's designed for surfboards but puts up with the kayak nicely.


----------

